

Sock of the month: Get a pair of socks delivered to you, once a month - alexholehouse
http://www.sotmclub.com/

======
piggity
I don't want different socks every month, I want the same socks all the time.

That way I only ever have 1 mismatched pair (I will concede that I may have
several types of socks - boot socks, running socks, cycling socks, business-
time socks).

The ladies do not call me fashionable. I can live with that. I am safe in the
knowledge that I have matching socks for every* occasion.

* except where prohibited by law

~~~
vl
<http://www.blacksocks.com> solves this problem perfectly. I don't even use
their subscription, I buy in bulk, then retire them all at once and buy in
bulk again.

~~~
therealmarkhall
There is a UK version of that site and business model
<http://www.socked.co.uk>

------
michaelschade
I just received my first pair last month, and am actually wearing them right
now. I recommend giving it a shot–the subscription is inexpensive and the
socks are really great quality.

Also pretty cool that he open-sourced the subscription software behind SOTM
Club (<https://github.com/SockClub/subscribely> \-- disclaimer, I work at
Stripe, which the project uses).

------
richardking
I like the layout of the site, but the sign-up/buy-now/login buttons should be
more visible. 'Buy now' currently doesn't look clickable (hovering over it,
the mouse icon is still a pointer), and 'buy now' and 'learn more' don't stand
out from the graphic at all.

------
ebishop
My fiancee is probably your target demographic -- she LOVES socks to an
irrational degree. I was very curious about what it would cost to buy this as
a gift for her... but there's one major problem though:

The price isn't listed anywhere on your site. Evidently I have to create an
account before you'll tell me how much it costs.

So... no thanks. I am immediately struck with the impression that this is
almost certainly massively overpriced if you won't even tell me how much it
costs before starting the signup process. Seriously... tell me how much it
costs!

~~~
ebishop
Ok, a followup. I poked around a bit more, and yeah, buried in the FAQ section
I finally found the price: $11/month. That's $11/pair of socks.

Yikes -- while there are socks worth that much, for that much (even a
percentage of that-- I get it that you need to make a profit), there needs to
be a bit more discussion about why these socks are so amazingly special. The
blog has entries about awesome sock companies, and why they are good... but it
never says that those are the socks you're shipping.

Also, I think you're overlooking that a lot of people (like me) will want to
give this as a gift. As far as I can tell your current model is sign up, then
cancel anytime. Can't I buy this for just 3 months/6months/a year? If I'm
giving this as a gift I'd rather not have my credit card being charged every
month from now until the heat death of the universe because I just forgot
about it.

~~~
AznHisoka
$11 for a single pair? That's vastly overpriced, although maybe there is a
target audience that would pay that much... are there really people that care
that much about wearing fashionable socks? half the time I don't even wear
matching pairs because my pants cover it up, and nobody can see them anyway.

~~~
milesskorpen
Given that nice dress socks can easily cost $20 a pair, the pricing seems
reasonable to me (given relatively high quality).

------
z_
All ready to check it out and get some socks; facebook roadblock.

~~~
alexholehouse
Ugh. I hadn't seen that - I just thought it was a really cool idea, reminded
me a lot of Dollar Shave Club
[[http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/?gclid=CMjzjMnNgbICFelaMgodMH...](http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/?gclid=CMjzjMnNgbICFelaMgodMHUAHA)]

~~~
vstm
I had the same thought. I think they could even adapt the video for socks:
"Are the socks any good? No... our socks are fxxing great".

------
emelski
I think my college-bound daughter would enjoy this if I gifted her a
subscription. Unfortunately I can't tell how much it costs without creating an
account (giving away my email), nor can I tell if it's possible to give an
anonymous gift (because I find the idea of my daughter getting random socks
anonymously hilarious).

~~~
michaelschade
I'm not sure about the ability to give as gifts (that'd be a great idea, if
it's not supported), but the pricing is on the front page:

"Unlike the country club it only costs $11/month and it will help you get a
job."

~~~
emelski
Wow, I did notice that when I first looked. I guess I've gotten too accustomed
to the Web 2.0 presentation style, where the pricing is prominently displayed
and there's an unavoidable call-to-action button.

------
skilesare
I have some clients that have been doing this for a couple of months. I think
their site looks way better. Plus: Obama Socks

<http://www.footcardigan.com/>

------
AndrewKemendo
Since the site is down (HN DDOS) as I write this - I wonder how this compares
to what the Manpacks folks are doing. Perhaps just a shorter timeline.

------
RossDM
Great copy on the front page.

~~~
mthoms
I can't tell if you're being serious or not. The copy is terrible for quickly
conveying the value proposition IMHO.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Perhaps he was referring to the "Over Quota" error.

------
therealmarkhall
I belive all ones sock problems can be solved by <http://www.socked.co.uk> a
black sock subscription service for discerning gentleman.

------
therealmarkhall
Ps that 1 dollar shave video is epic, just brilliant

